
Chinese space agency to put EmDrive onto satellites 'as soon as possible' - r721
http://www.ibtimes.co.uk/emdrive-chinese-space-agency-put-controversial-tech-onto-satellites-soon-possible-1596328
======
Neliquat
Would love to see some actual sharing of data.

" tests to verify that the device can actually fly are already being carried
out in low-Earth orbit "

Why are we so far behind on this?

------
flukus
Shit site won't work with ad blocker.

~~~
r721
Mirror: [http://archive.is/8D9qd](http://archive.is/8D9qd)

